# Mechanical Engineer Looking to Move to Vancouver



## hpk77 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi,

I am a mechanical engineer from the US, with 3 years of work experience as a ME, and I have been considering moving to Vancouver. I read up about the skilled worker visa and thought it would be fairly easy given my profession and the fact that I am fluent in both English and French, but it turns out that my occupation isn't on the NOC. What other options do I have and what would be the best course of action?

Thanks for your help.


----------

